# My Ford F-550 with Boss V Plow



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

This is my Ford F-550 with 9'2" VXT with Wing Extensions.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

1st.
That is one of the nicest plow trucks I have ever seen. Looks Great!!!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet Looking Rig! Ford & Boss = Best combo you could get! :salute:


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

that is just nasty!!! i agree with burkart...thats one nice truck you got there!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

OMG I want that truck!!! hahaha except in BLACK with jester rims painted lime green


----------



## Ford850 (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you have any pictures of your lifted ford in pic. 3?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

What do you do with that truck besides plow? hot shot?
I'm sure you've gotten this before but you my friend, have a beautiful truck!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats to pretty to plow with


----------



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks guys I appreciate the good comments. The lifted Ford in the back ground is on a air ride suspension lift. I will post more pictures of that tomarrow.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;907983 said:


> Thats to pretty to plow with


See tim, this is what a real plow truck looks like. The ladies see that blue oval and they start begging to get plowed.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

That thing is SICK.................


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

awesome truck, i would hate to put a scratch on it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

WilliamOak;907991 said:


> See tim, this is what a real plow truck looks like. The ladies see that blue oval and they start begging to get plowed.


Very true,that's why I only book 90% just in case I need to do an emergency plow job!

That truck puts you in the top 10% of the Ford/Boss club!:salute:


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice truck, is that a Western Hauler upfitted truck?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The town of Norridgewock ME has a F-550 crew cab with a dump and 9' 2" Boss V. It seams to work well for them.


----------



## Jayson_109 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I speak for everyone else... but what all do you do? and show more pics of all those trucks for that matter! everything looks great!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome set-up! I like the white mirrors.

Do you tow with that truck?


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice truck.

what kind of wheels do ou have on that lifted ford. ive seen them once around here but dont know what brand they are.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

When I clicked on this thread I had no idea I'd see such a beautiful truck. Congrats and good luck this winter


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Since nobody else commented on it I would kill to have a shop/garage that big for all the toys!


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn thats a nice looking plow truck. Looks like you have got some other nice stuff in that warehouse as well.


----------



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

I am in the disaster restoration business we travel around the country to clean up after fires, floods, and hurricanes most of the work is commercial so we have a lot of large structural drying equipment, and other trailer mounted equipment that needs to be towed long distances. I use this truck every day. It is my daily driver even if I am not towing anything. I will post some pictures of my other trucks tomarrow I think I have a few others you guys may enjoy.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, very nice! i dont care for fords usually, but thats BA, what you got in it if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## Infinity (Dec 13, 2009)

sweet jeassss i though mine looked nice but since i don't have a plow pic yet its just average . nice and clean. have you done any plowing with it yet/ how does it handle


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful truck. To me it looks like concession trailers and support vehicles(box trucks for holding extra items at fairs etc).


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Will Hughes;908109 said:


> I am in the disaster restoration business


I'm in the wrong line of work.

Nice Truck


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Will Hughes;908109 said:


> I am in the disaster restoration business we travel around the country to clean up after fires, floods, and hurricanes most of the work is commercial so we have a lot of large structural drying equipment, and other trailer mounted equipment that needs to be towed long distances. I use this truck every day. It is my daily driver even if I am not towing anything. I will post some pictures of my other trucks tomarrow I think I have a few others you guys may enjoy.


I am guessing the plow is for your shop only? If you travel all over the county you couldn't plow for the $$??


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

It looks like you like white!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;907983 said:


> Thats to pretty to plow with


x2 on that!



WilliamOak;907991 said:


> See tim, this is what a real plow truck looks like. The ladies see that blue oval and they start begging to get plowed.


Timmy wouldn't have any idear b'out gettin plowed just yet!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Hell man if you are ever looking for a worker please let me know. I have lead, mold, confined space, 40 hour, and hazmat 

Thanks


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

God damn!!!!!!! 

that is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Not much of a ford fan but that is one NICE TRUCK


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

man thats nice. We've gotta see the inside..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;908055 said:


> That truck puts you in the top 10% of the Ford/Boss club!:salute:


I'm with GV on this one. Very nice.



Mackman;908227 said:


> I'm in the wrong line of work.


No kidding.
It seems as though the payout end of the insurance industry is where its at.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice truck


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

What brand conversion is it? like a western hauler or sport chassis?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

That's probably the nicest plow truck I've seen:salute:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

yea just wow!!!!! i got nothing else here just wow!!!!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

absolutly GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe the conversion is western hauler.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Speachless!


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

That truck is sweet. Love everything about it. I love White trucks.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sweetness!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Beautiful! ! ! only words to explain it, shop is nice and clean, equipment is nice, trucks are beautiful....


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

I think i just jizzed on myself wow wow wow


----------



## bad72blazerct (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats pretty but i wana see more pictures of that truck sticking its nose out with 22.5 alcoas on its feet!!! please


----------



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

Infinity;908204 said:


> sweet jeassss i though mine looked nice but since i don't have a plow pic yet its just average . nice and clean. have you done any plowing with it yet/ how does it handle


I only plow our two parking lots and my driveway. We have only had like 2" of wet snow so far but it has no problem pushing that, and I dont exspect it to have a problem with any more then that. I changed the tires out to a more agressive tread I think it's a Goodyear seems to handle good.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree that truck is beautifull.


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it ok that i just turned off Playboy TV to wail to something else???????


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

what do I think. Hmmm. You have too much money and how are you ever going to git through that small garage door with the plow on. Nice truck.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking Truck! Good luck plowing this season. Would love to see some action pics!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

Will Hughes;907966 said:


> This is my Ford F-550 with 9'2" VXT with Wing Extensions.
> What do you guys think?


_*HOLY FRICKEN HELL!!!!!!!!!! THATS JUST PURE SEX RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just made 1 of your pics my desktop background, Never ever seen a plow truck that sweet before, and will probably be a looooooong time till i do again. i'd get divorced for a truck like that*_


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, that interior bar is awesome!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Going to sound like a broken record but that is one sweet looking toy! Enjoy it and have a great winter. LET IT SNOW


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

gorgeous truck


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow with those wings and those lights if that truck was black it would look like something that came straight from hell just to kill snow lol sweet ride :bows: to ur ride


----------

